# Selway Alternatives



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

Hey-O
We're one of the lucky few to have drawn a Selway permit, but spring hasn't hit like we had hoped and we're a bit worried that the levels are going to be to high to launch.

Our fingers are crossed, but to Be Prepared, any suggestions on other rivers up that direction that would be worth hitting for a group of big boaters and kayaks?

Thanks in advance...
Tim


----------



## screamingeagle (Jun 14, 2011)

thaGoat said:


> Hey-O
> We're one of the lucky few to have drawn a Selway permit, but spring hasn't hit like we had hoped and we're a bit worried that the levels are going to be to high to launch.
> 
> Our fingers are crossed, but to Be Prepared, any suggestions on other rivers up that direction that would be worth hitting for a group of big boaters and kayaks?
> ...


When is your launch date? Lochsa is an obvious choice for a alternative.


----------

